# Canon 580EX - Distance scale not displaying



## Dustcloth (Oct 22, 2008)

How in the world do I get the distance scale to display on my 580EX Speedlight?  I've tried everything and read the manual but......nothing.  Help!!  Please!!

Thanks!


----------



## Dustcloth (Oct 24, 2008)

Never mind......  I found out the problem and it was me.  

I had the master/slave switch set to "master" instead of "off" for normal shooting.

My bad........


----------

